# Jafar's Turban



## Elviralover13 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm trying to make Jafar's Turban from Aladdin. I know I can just buy one but I don't like the way it looks plus I would like mine to look less cartoon and more like a real turban .any thoughts thanks


----------



## Elviralover13 (Sep 29, 2016)

can any one help


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmmm...never made one but it's not a true turban, like a Sikh turban, it's more hat like.

Foam sheets may work better than fabric for the base, then red velvet fabric that hangs down, a feather & a red jewel. If you go the all fabric route you'll need to support it on the edges in some fashion & stuff it so it stays upright like Jafar's. You don't have to sew to make it, you could glue it all either with the fabric glue, hot glue or no-sew iron on type tape (it has a name that's escaped me at the moment).

If you want to get really cheap there's always cardboard.

Although, I'd imagine a costume store one may be cheaper than all that stuff.


----------



## RottenReekie (Sep 9, 2016)

This one isn't as tall as Jafar's, but it could be a good starting point.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/262545853256533949/


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I feel like the best way to make your own Jafar headdress would be to construct the underlying form in foam and then cover it in fabric. 

This woman made a Jafar costume for her son - http://thereshesews.blogspot.com/2012/07/otakon-2012-jafar-is-done.html

The post is light on details, but it may help a bit.


----------



## Elviralover13 (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks for all the help I well post pics when done


----------

